# Gallego: Cristo de Fisterra



## irmayeh

Buenos días,

Por qué el Cristo se llama *Cristo de Fisterra* en Galicia?
Alguien sabe el origen??

Gracias!!


----------



## falbala84

Supongo que será porque se decía que Galicia era el "fin de la tierra" antes del descubrimiento de América, se pensaba que la Tierra era plana y que no había más tierra al oeste de Galicia, por eso Finisterre está allí. No sé si "Fisterra" será "Finisterre" en gallego.


----------



## Jellby

Lo que en español es Finisterre, en gallego en Fisterra: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finisterre_(La_Coruña). El Cristo de Finisterre parece ser una imagen concreta (como tantos otros cristos y vírgenes).


----------



## Naticruz

*RE: CRISTO DE FISTERRA (GALICIA)*

¡Hola Irmayeh!

Encontrarás la respuesta se haces una busca através del buscador Google. Busca por "Cristo de Fisterra" y sabrás la historia de este santo que circula como una leyenda.

Mejores saludos

Os agradezco la corrección de mi castellano. N.C.


----------



## alexacohen

El fin de la tierra.

Finis Terrae, en latín. Finisterre, en castellano. Fisterra, en gallego. Land's End, en inglés (hay otro fin de la tierra en Irlanda, y supongo que muchos más).


----------



## irmayeh

Gracias a todos!!

No obstante, esto es por que se considera que el Cristo está en el fin de tierra, por ende le llaman "Cristo de Fisterra" ?


----------



## falbala84

irmayeh said:


> Gracias a todos!!
> 
> No obstante, esto es por que se considera que el Cristo está en el fin de la tierra, por ende le llaman "Cristo de Fisterra" ?



Supongo que se llama así porque está en la región de Finisterre (Fisterra)


----------



## irmayeh

Gracias por la explicación!!!!!!!!!!! ))


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Fisterra* es el extremo occidental de Galicia, un promontorio asomado al Atlántico en una costa agreste, tiene un faro importantísimo para la navegación y una preciosa iglesia románica que tiene la imagen de un Cristo con fama de milagrero perteneciente a lo que se llama imaginería rural gallega. Ya han indicado una búsqueda en Google para saber más.
El pueblo tiene el mismo nombre que el cabo *Fisterra*, del latín _finis terrae_ (fin de la tierra), como el de Bretaña de Francia. Se españolizó en Finisterre, pero este nombre hoy, por suerte, aquí no es oficial (ni en el resto de España por ley).


----------

